# Amazon Prime and 1080p Streaming



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

I know there is a separate thread for Amazon Prime on the TiVo, but it has gotten too large and has too many other general questions/comments.

I purchased a Roamio about a month ago. It is connected wirelessly to my Netgear Nighthawk on 5Ghz AC. I get 50Mbps download with Comcast. It has an excellent wireless connection of between 81% to 88%. I have absolutely no problem streaming 1080p content from Hulu, but with Amazon Prime, I almost never get 1080p. It is constantly only on "HD" with no pausing or buffering. As a comparison, I have an Amazon Fire Stick connected to the same TV, and I almost always get 1080p, even on the same show.

I'm just wondering what everyone's experiences are. Do you ever get 1080p streaming, and is it consistent?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

mandms7 said:


> I know there is a separate thread for Amazon Prime on the TiVo, but it has gotten too large and has too many other general questions/comments.
> 
> I purchased a Roamio about a month ago. It is connected wirelessly to my Netgear Nighthawk on 5Ghz AC. I get 50Mbps download with Comcast. It has an excellent connection of between 81% to 88%. I have absolutely no problem streaming 1080p content from Hulu, but with Amazon Prime, I almost never get 1080p. It is constantly only on "HD" with no pausing or buffering. As a comparison, I have an Amazon Fire Stick connected to the same TV, and I almost always get 1080p, even on the same show.
> 
> I'm just wondering what everyone's experiences are. Do you ever get 1080p streaming, and is it consistent?


I do and it's more reliable then any other device I have used for Amazon. Both times I didn't get 1080p it was Amazons issue because they emailed me to refund my rental due to not being able to stream it correctly. By I lovamazon. When I had issues with vudu and they were worse never once was refunded. Why I only use Amazon now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

While I don't have a subscription to Amazon, it does give me a good benchmark. I can stream 1080p/5.1 trailers when my ISP is giving me decent speed. Right now the speed sucks and the result is "database error". When my hardware is fixed I may give Amazon a try. I see the same results with my BD player and TV, all 5 Ghz. The Roamio is connected to a wired 802.11ac adapter (ASUS EA-N66). I use a Netgear R7500 router. My experience with the built-in WiFi of the Roamio wasn't so good. I also use WiFi with my Mini.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently tried Amazon Prime for the free 30 day deal. Haven't decided yet, leaning toward doing it. I had no issues using my ASUS RT-AC66. Though this likely wouldn't have always been true. Done earlier firmware for my ASUS weren't always stable on the 5Ghz band. I've read that some Netgear models also have stability issues on 5Ghz. 

I would verify your using the latest Netgear firmware, if that doesn't resolve the issue contact their tech support. I have TWC 30/5 and no issues whatsoever with 1080P regardless of streaming provider on both of my Premieres. I'm guessing it's ok to mention this now since the 20.4.6 priority list has gone live the new Amazon app on Premieres (update to Roamio) and the new ONE PASS replacement to season pass are the cats meow.


----------



## randrake (Jan 19, 2015)

Amazon Prime was on sale for one day only a couple of days ago for 72 dollars. Because a Prime exclusive show won an award.

Anyhow I got it and notice the same. I have the Amazon FireTV box on one TV which has my Roamio Plus. The FireTV box is connected wireless but the TiVo wired because of MoCA. Yet the Roamio Amazon app does not give me the same quality I get with the FireTV box.

Second tv with the Mini has a FireTV Stick (the preorder was like 20 dollars so I went for it). Same results that the FireTV Stick gives better quality than the Mini.

I am just going to watch Prime stuff through the FireTV box and stick.

And the really odd thing is Netflix doesn't have this issue. I get the same quality whether I am looking at it on the TiVo devices, FireTV devices, or anything.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

mandms7 said:


> ...I'm just wondering what everyone's experiences are. Do you ever get 1080p streaming, and is it consistent?


We get 1080p on Amazon almost all the time (I haven't seen anything less, but I'm not the only one that uses it).

We have Verizon FiOS 75/75 internet with both Roamios and all Minis on MOCA.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I get 1080p on my Roamio and Mini no problem. I have 24Mb Frontier vDSL service. I've never tried it on an amazon STB, but I have on blu-ray players and my Samsung Smart TV. The Tivos definitely look better than the Smart TV, and on par with the blu-ray players (Panasonic and Sony).


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

For those that have no problems getting 1080p, I have a couple follow-up questions:

1) How is your Roamio connected to your network? Wireless, ethernet, MoCA?

2) In your "Video" settings, what resolution(s) do you have enabled (1080i, 1080p pass-thru, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

PCurry57 said:


> I recently tried Amazon Prime for the free 30 day deal. Haven't decided yet, leaning toward doing it. I had no issues using my ASUS RT-AC66. Though this likely wouldn't have always been true. Done earlier firmware for my ASUS weren't always stable on the 5Ghz band. I've read that some Netgear models also have stability issues on 5Ghz.
> 
> I would verify your using the latest Netgear firmware, if that doesn't resolve the issue contact their tech support. I have TWC 30/5 and no issues whatsoever with 1080P regardless of streaming provider on both of my Premieres. I'm guessing it's ok to mention this now since the 20.4.6 priority list has gone live the new Amazon app on Premieres (update to Roamio) and the new ONE PASS replacement to season pass are the cats meow.


Thanks. I would go that route, except the Fire Stick connected at the same location has no problems displaying 1080p. Additionally, the Vudu app on my Roamio has no issues doing 1080p, so I doubt my wireless network or ISP is the problem.


----------

